# Whats the next bit???



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I am hoping someone will tell me whats next!!

I had a phone call last week from my clinic offering me sperm, I was shocked as I had only waited three weeks and even more shocked that the donor has the same physical characteristics as me ( I personally didn't have any matching requirements). I obviously didn't think about it and accepted the sperm straight away. 

I am also egg sharing and was told that the recipient that they have marked out will be called this week and that if I was happy treatment would start straight away. 

A silly question perhaps but what happens now?? This is my first time and just a little confused by whats the next bit....
When does treatment start during your cycle? AF started yesterday.

Any sort of timescales would be great....

Thanks in anticipation

Loubi


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Loubi,

I have no idea what happens next but wanted to say congrats!!! I know that you thought that things would take a lot longer so that's great news, and that you are happy with the donor. 

I think that they have to sync your cycle to that of the recipient but someone who actually knows what happens will be the better to advise!


Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks bing bong....I am over the moon I have got a fantastic match so quickly. The clinic had said 2-3 months and thought that was quick but just 3 weeks!!!!!!

So whats happening with you

Ta
Loubi


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Loubi

Great to hear you got matched so quickly     for upcoming treatment  

Best of luck
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Loubi I hope that you post on here more often to keep us updated on what's happening with you  

I am hopefully going to work in America for 6 months or so and am thinking that I will try home insemination there with DS as you can order from sperm banks and get it delivered to your home. So have put egg share on hold while I wait and see if America will happen  

Hopefully you will hear from your clinic soon to let you know what the next step is, you could always call them tomorrow and ask.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Loubi fantastic news can't help as only been on the egg recipient side but they'll have to synch you both up n we both had to go on the pill for this but might be did at your clininc
Good luck
L x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

good news Loubi...glad you can get going sooner than you thought.
xx


----------

